# Help identify this crab?



## yuseifan (Nov 6, 2010)

I found this crab in my LFS, since i was always intrested in crustaceans i decided to buy it and try to care for it. The only problem is i don't know what species is it, The shop labeled it as ''Freshwater Crab'' which obviously isn't it's name, can someone please tell me the name of this species and tell me the way to care for it?

NOTE: i don't keep it in that container, i just have it underneath it just incase he/she fell


----------



## Mrs.JayMay23 (Nov 5, 2010)

fiddler crab? its kinda hard to tell from the pic, but those are the kind that they sell at my LFS.

hope this helps!


----------



## Melissa (Nov 16, 2010)

Normally called Fiddler Crabs because of the large claw on the male. Females will have two smaller claws in front.

Another crab commonly sold is a red crab, which has a much stockier claw.

Fiddler crabs need access to dry land, although they do need to stay wet in order to breathe. At the very least, have a small floating platform that they can climb up to. My first crabs would climb the filter tubes to reach the top of the water. Sometimes I would even catch them running around on the lid! I'm lucky they didn't jump off and dry up.

I've never heard of them reproducing in tanks, but I did have a female carrying eggs in her tail. After a few days they disappeared. I'm not sure what they would need to actually hatch and grow. (I was wondering what I would do with dozens of baby crabs!)


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

how do Fiddlers do with tank mates out of curiosity?

they'll actually _swim_ up to a floating platform to get up on it?


----------



## Melissa (Nov 16, 2010)

I had no problems with any other tankmates. They can swim to some extent, but they are good climbers. They can scale lift tubes, heater cords, plants, etc to reach the surface. Just make sure the floating platform is close to something they can climb up. Also be sure the entire tank is covered or they will find a way out. Once they reach the tank lip under the lid they can shimmy along until they find an opening.

Males like to climb to the top of rocks and driftwood and put on a little show with their big claw - I think to mark their territory and attract females. They look like little air traffic controllers *r2. I could usually get mine started just by flicking my index finger up and down.


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

lol, it would make a neat addition

but I read fiddlers require brackish water? are there any PURELY fresh water crabs? I can't add any salt to my talk because of the Cories and the Dojo Loach


----------



## Mrs.JayMay23 (Nov 5, 2010)

I hear that they are sold as freshwater crab but they either eventually need brackish water or they are just brackish water crabs that are mislabeled.

hope this helps


----------

